# Las Vegas in February



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

I've just extended a planned February vacation to Las Vegas from a few nights to over a week. Now I'm suddenly thinking about the best place to get discounted show tickets, what the weather will be like, local grocery stores, checking out the new Costco (of course), and deciding how best to spend our time.  We've been to Las Vegas before, so don't need the "Wow" factor, and we don't gamble much.  We'll hit all the usual high spots, but also want to spend the week enjoying the area, driving around and exploring the idea of retiring there.  We'll be staying at the WorldMark on the Strip, near South Point.

Any advice you'd care to share?  We'd love to hear it.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2018)

Pack your long johns. I think February is the coldest month in Las Vegas. But hey, there won't be any crowds at Red Rock Canyon. If you ski, Mt. Charlston is close. Tix 4 Tonite is where to get tickets, unfortunately, what you get are vouchers, so you have to go to the theater venue to actually buy the tickets and choose seats. Kind of a PITA http://www.tix4tonight.com/locations/ I think the closest to you will be at Town Square Mall (Whole Foods is there too. We will be there Christmas week so if I come across any pearls, I'll let you in on them.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Pack your long johns. I think February is the coldest month in Las Vegas. But hey, there won't be any crowds at Red Rock Canyon. If you ski, Mt. Charlston is close. Tix 4 Tonite is where to get tickets, unfortunately, what you get are vouchers, so you have to go to the theater venue to actually buy the tickets and choose seats. Kind of a PITA http://www.tix4tonight.com/locations/ I think the closest to you will be at Town Square Mall (Whole Foods is there too. We will be there Christmas week so if I come across any pearls, I'll let you in on them.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim.  We were there in late February a few years ago, and I don't remember it being too bad.  But I'll plan ahead, just in case.  Red Rock Canyon is actually on the list, depending on weather.  I'm not a skier, so no worries about that.  (My knees are so bad, just walking across the room takes work sometimes. Thanks, Uncle Sam!)  Paved streets and driving around are pretty much the extent of my aerobic activity this trip. 

Everyone:  What are the hot shows to see this trip?  We've seen several of the Cirque du Soleil shows, but might try and see LOVE again.  That was really fun, and how can you not like The Beatles?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Everyone:  What are the hot shows to see this trip?  We've seen several of the Cirque du Soleil shows, but might try and see LOVE again.  That was really fun, and how can you not like The Beatles?
> 
> Dave


Love the Beatles, but Love is probably one of my least favorite Cirque shows.  I still love Mystere.  To me that is typical, true Cirque.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 22, 2018)

We really enjoyed Human Nature. We second Mystere, saw it this Spring and both really enjoyed it. Some other shows we've seen and liked are the Elvis show All Shook Up, Jeff Civillico's show, Hitzville, The Bronx Wanderers, Mac King, Menopause the Musical, Marc Savard Comedy Hypnosis, Gordie Brown, Tony 'n Tina's Wedding,


----------



## Wgk101 (Sep 22, 2018)

Try a history channel tour.  Pawn stars. Ricks restoration Johnny’s toy shop. Clark county museum. Counts customs. And top it of with the pinball hall of fame on Tropicana ave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2018)

We tried to get into Gold & Silver Pawn, or whatever it's called, when we were there last time.  (My brother is a major fan of that show, and he really wanted to see the place.)  We drove by at all different hours over the course of several days, and the line was ALWAYS around the block.  Maybe this time it won't be so busy.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2018)

We enjoyed:

*The Mob Museum: * https://themobmuseum.org

*Valley of Fire State Park:* http://parks.nv.gov/parks/valley-of-fire

*Spring Mountain Ranch State Park:* http://parks.nv.gov/parks/spring-mountain-ranch

*Be sure you take the tour, because as one of the first ranches in the area, it has some interesting history, and has also been owned by some famous people like radio star Checster Lauck, actress Vera Krupp, and Howard Hughes, before becoming a state park.  You can combine it with a trip to Red Rock Canyon, because it's near by.​
Thought of one more:

*Clark County Museum: * https://www.vegas.com/attractions/off-the-strip/clark-county-museum/

It has a museum (obviously) but it also has a recreation of a small US main street of the early 1900's with fully furnished and decorated buildings which are all original restored buildings.  It was really charming and interesting:

_The museum's Heritage Street takes you through a time warp. Not only will you forget you're in Vegas, you'll feel like you traveled back 100 years. The tree-lined streets provide ample shading on hot summer days and the manicured lawns and rabbits hopping around add a pleasant touch. 

Explore five fully-furnished houses ranging from the early 1900s to the 1950s. Built in 1912, the Beckley house is a California bungalow-style house that was once located on Fourth Street in downtown Las Vegas. At the time, it cost only $2,500. The Beckley house was the last pioneer home in the area and moved to the museum in 1979.

Built in 1931, the Goumond House was glamorous for its time. The mint green walls and pastel-colored interior give you an idea of the style of the era. The bathroom even features colored toilet paper (remember those?). Also in the Goumond House, you'll see a room filled with old TVs and record players from the 1950s. 

Just steps away, the Candlelight Wedding Chapel was once located on the Las Vegas Strip across from the Riviera hotel. Built in 1966, celebrities who were married in this chapel include Bette Midler, Whoopi Goldberg and Ray Liotta, to name a few. The chapel closed in 2004 and was relocated to the Clark County Museum in 2007. The chapel is fully furnished with pews, flowers and mannequin couples. You can even browse through wedding albums featuring couples who tied the knot in this chapel.

Donald W. Reynolds Print Shop is a replica of what you would have seen in the 1890s. The shop includes gigantic machines, including a national paper cutter, also known as the "guillotine cutter." This machine was capable of slicing through a four-inch thick pile of newspaper. This cutter was also used for books and magazines. 

You'll also see a fully furnished trailer home, trains and historic vehicles. If it's not too hot, you can take the Mojave Desert Trail, which includes a ghost town with a blacksmith shop and a jailhouse. _​
*It's on the way to the Hoover Dam if you want to combine trips.  We visited it after the Ethel M. Chocolate Factory, so I don't think it's too far away, or at least in the same general direction.

*Ethel M Chocolate Factory:  *https://www.ethelm.com/category/visiting+the+factory/locations.do


----------



## moonstone (Sep 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> We tried to get into Gold & Silver Pawn, or whatever it's called, when we were there last time.  (My brother is a major fan of that show, and he really wanted to see the place.)  We drove by at all different hours over the course of several days, and the line was ALWAYS around the block.  Maybe this time it won't be so busy.
> 
> Dave



When my SiL & BiL were there in the spring they discovered that there was absolutely no line up to get in the Pawn Stars store when they drove by at 8am on a Sunday. They delayed a hike and turned the car around. They had tried many times during the week before that and had pretty much given up on getting in. Of course none of the stars of the shows were in the store but SIL & BIL said just to look around at all the stuff was amazing.

~Diane


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> We enjoyed:
> 
> 
> *Clark County Museum: * https://www.vegas.com/attractions/off-the-strip/clark-county-museum/



I think that's the place curated by Mark Hall-Patton, who is one of the experts they bring in on the Pawn Stars show.  (He's the guy in the hat who looks kind of Amish.)  He's a great guy; we ran into him at a party in a bar up in Boulder City.  Very personable.  We went to the museum the next day and checked it out.  He wasn't around, unfortunately.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 23, 2018)

Additional vote for Mob Museum and Valley of Fire State Park.

When you are checking out possible area for retirement, be sure not to miss checking out Lake Las Vegas ( lakelasvegas.com ).  It is a resort where people live.  It is part of Henderson but its beauty is unsurpassed.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 23, 2018)

Best place to buy tickets

http://www.tix4tonight.com/vegas-shows/


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 23, 2018)

October and February are some of the best times to visit Vegas 

These things are likely new for you since your last visit, so you might want to check them out:

- *City National Arena*: ice rink in Downtown Summerlin where the Vegas Golden Knights practice. Practices are free and open to the public but first come first serve. You can also buy shirts and hats etc of VGK stuff there and they have the newest stuff. And of course there are public sessions to skate if you want. And there's a restaurant upstairs where you can eat. I suggest the black bean burger. They have a lot of TVs and all the sports channels. 

- It's not finished yet but it might be by your visit and is also in Downtown Summerlin right next to CNA, the new *Las Vegas Ballpark* where the 51s will play will play. So you could see a baseball game if you want. 

February in General:

- It can get cold so you might want to pack warm clothes. There will likely still be some of the *outdoor recreational ice skating rinks* around town. They can be fun and you can get some nice pictures of The Strip from the one at the Cosmo. 

- February can get *windy*. Pay attention to any warnings about wind. It's serious and dangerous.

- Mount Charleston will likely be operating so you can do some *snow* things and get some cool views of the whole valley from up there. See a different side of the Las Vegas area. They have skiing and snow play etc. Even just some regular hiking out at Red Rock you might encounter some snow. It won't be a ton, if any, but it's still kind of fun and makes for great photos since no one ever thinks of snow when they think of Las Vegas.

- If it's not too cold then it's the beginning of Spring and the flowers will be coming out and it's gorgeous. It can be a great time to go visit *Death Valley or Valley of Fire to see the flowers*. It really varies though so check the news first. And don't drive out on a windy day.
https://www.nps.gov/deva/learn/nature/wildflowers.htm
https://www.valley-of-fire.com/

Shows/Entertainment:

- If you haven't seen it yet you might want to see *Micheal Jackson's ONE*
- And maybe get tickets to a *Vegas Golden Knights* game since it's just so wild and different from other hockey games. It will also give you a sense of the local experience since most people attending will be locals


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

tompalm said:


> Eat place to buy tickets
> 
> http://www.tix4tonight.com/vegas-shows/



I just went through their website.  There are sure some odd shows in Las Vegas!  But I guess they o need to provide variety, right?  Two versions of the "Bodies" exhibit?  Really?  How many ways can you dissect a human? 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> We enjoyed:
> 
> *The Mob Museum: * https://themobmuseum.org



This place seems so cool.  I'll definitely add it to the list. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> When you are checking out possible area for retirement, be sure not to miss checking out Lake Las Vegas ( lakelasvegas.com ).  It is a resort where people live.  It is part of Henderson but its beauty is unsurpassed.



Lake Las Vegas is really a nice looking area.  Definitely worth a visit. 

Dave


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 23, 2018)

Dave, you got me motivated to start getting some stuff lined up for our trip. I was hoping to go to Flagstaff or Sedona for part of our stay but it is now past the Wyndham 15 day cancellation window for the dates I would need and still nothing has shown up so it looks like we will be in Vegas the entire time this trip.  I just got us tickets to see Spiegelworld's Opium at the Cosmopolitan and WOW at Rio. My husband would really like to see Penn and Teller so I'm working on that next. When it gets closer to your trip start watching for the eBay seller vegas4locals auctions. Check out their website too. I've been getting stuff from them for our trips for probably 9 years now. I also get deals for show tickets, dinners, activities though Groupon, Living Social, Travelzoo and Goldstar.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

Great info, Jan. Thanks! What about St. George, Utah? Only two hours from Las Vegas, and it’s a gateway to lots of red rock fun.

Dave


----------



## Bailey#1 (Oct 6, 2018)

For a great treat and a freebie  check out TJ Tyler at the Mandalay Bay, he does a fantastic Frank Sinatra Tribute.  (Bobby Darin etc).


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 6, 2018)

All of the above is why I did extensive exploring of the area as I considered Las Vegas for my retirement destination. Just want to advise you to plan 2 spend a minimum of two weeks there in the heat of summer before giving it serious thought. One thing that attracted me was the ease of flights from the area. However, it is a very long drive to go anywhere by car.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> All of the above is why I did extensive exploring of the area as I considered Las Vegas for my retirement destination. Just want to advise you to plan 2 spend a minimum of two weeks there in the heat of summer before giving it serious thought. One thing that attracted me was the ease of flights from the area. However, it is a very long drive to go anywhere by car.


Just be aware that Henderson is much better for retirement than Las Vegas.  Henderson is ranked up there as one of the best and safest cities for retirees.  Las Vegas has its problems as in large urban cities - crime, homeless people etc.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 6, 2018)

All above are good suggestions of things to do.  For shows, check the schedule of shows at Southpoint. We go there all the time and love their showroom. Barry Manilow is back in town and he does a great show at the Westgate (formerly Las Vegas Hilton).  In addition to shows already mentioned, we really enjoyed the Cirque du Soleil Michael Jackson One, LaReve at the Wynn, & David Copperfield. 

If you like Broadway shows, check the schedule for the Smith Center, our fantastic performing arts theater downtown.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> local grocery stores,


Going east on Silverado Ranch from LV Blvd. there's a Smith's (Kroger brands) and a Walmart Neighborhood Market that should meet all your grocery needs.  Whole Foods is in Town Square going north on LV Blvd. and that's a really nice shopping area with many good restaurants and bars. I especially like Brio Tuscan Grill, the Tommy Bahama restaurant in the Tommy Bahama store, and the Blue Martini for a great happy hour.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 6, 2018)

Karen G said:


> Going east on Silverado Ranch from LV Blvd. there's a Smith's (Kroger brands) and a Walmart Neighborhood Market that should meet all your grocery needs.  Whole Foods is in Town Square going north on LV Blvd. and that's a really nice shopping area with many good restaurants and bars. I especially like Brio Tuscan Grill, the Tommy Bahama restaurant in the Tommy Bahama store, and the Blue Martini for a great happy hour.



Thanks, Karen.  Smith's is fine.  We even have their loyalty discount card. Remember Fred Meyer stores in Seattle?  They're Kroger stores. 

Dave


----------



## dago (Oct 6, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> We enjoyed:
> 
> *The Mob Museum: * https://themobmuseum.org
> 
> ...




We enjoyed Valley of Fire and Red Rock - great place for pictures. Hoover Dam also the drive to St George, UT is worth it.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Dave, I would recommend checking out LaReve at Wynn if you haven’t seen it, as well as Human Nature at Venetian. We have seen Human Nature twice this year and love their performance. They were the #1 boy band in Australia and perform du-op with outstanding vocals of songs from the 50’s, 60’s and later. I would also recommend going to the Neon Museum at night. They have a lot of the old neon signs from old resorts and seeing it at night is a great experience. It is outdoors, so dress accordingly. You would need to get tickets in advance too.

Have a great time.

Best regards.

Mike


----------

